# who's cut themselves with a chainsaw



## stumpjumper83 (Aug 29, 2007)

Intersted in the percentage of those here who have been hit my a saw. Please everyone, vote. I personally have not drawn blood, but my father and alot of my logger friends have, some very seriously. I'm wondering if I have unlucky friends or if they are the norm. Choices are as follows...

1.) I have never drawn blood with a chainsaw, and pray for continued saftey

2.) I have drawn blood from myself but stitches were not required.

3.) I have drawn blood from a bystander, groundy, or helper with a chainsaw

4.) I have done serious injury requiring immediate medical attention due to a chainsaw accident. To either self or others.

:help:

-- Mods, I wanted this in a poll form but couldn't get puter to cooperate


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 29, 2007)

I made the mistake of not wearing my chaps, it was a small cut on my left thigh but none the less lesson learned the hard way


----------



## kennertree (Aug 29, 2007)

4. I cut my hand with a chainsaw, it required surgery. Cut my leg with a chainsaw, required stitches. Cut my hand with a mean silky, it required surgery also.


----------



## John464 (Aug 29, 2007)

sliced my calf pretty good when I was 15(first year doing tree work). Stitches inside and outside . cut was really deep. could see my calf muscle moving as the guys guys helped me hobble to the truck and take me to emrgency room. Learned to respect chainsaws after that.

2nd one and hopefully the last. Caught the top of my index finger with a Ms200t that wouldnt stop spinning at idle. Took a flap of skin off and about half my nail. Yes, I was one handing while climbing. I still one hand, but learned my lesson on how to one hand to minimize such risk.


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 29, 2007)

BC_Logger said:


> I made the mistake of not wearing my chaps, it was a small cut on my left thigh but none the less lesson learned the hard way


Same here on my right thigh. It was a good lesson learned. Assorted Silky punctures.
Phil


----------



## Curbside (Aug 29, 2007)

#2

I was working late afternoon when the tempertures were way up there and the humidity was even higher. I wasn't thinking properly and grabbed the saw and started it before taking the blade guard off of it. To make thinks worse I didn't lock the chain up and the saw was not set right and it was spinning inside the guard. Instead of turning the saw off I grabbed the chain guard to slide it off the bar. Just at the time the guard flew off and the chain bit me. Another 1/4 of an inch and things could have been real bad. Cut me right across my lower index finger. Even better the customer was standing not 10 feet away. I felt like a total idiot. Amazing how you can do things right most of the time and then one time when not thinking you do eveything wrong.


----------



## mysawmyrules (Aug 29, 2007)

1.) I have never drawn blood with a chainsaw, and pray for continued saftey

However a stihl trimmer with a saw blade on kicked back and took me off balance and put a vent between the sole of my boot and the leather no stitches pretty creative with gause and tape ( duct tape 3M brand I think it was black)


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been cut three times over the course of twenty years.All were due to the saw kicking back


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 29, 2007)

*1.*

Never drawn blood, just sap. Never worn chaps, like to use the bar tip, and make bore cuts. Yeah, I know...


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

Does a mitre saw count?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Does slipping off tooth while sharpening count I have permanent
scar tissue on my right index finger 
I have tried gloves but not for me can not get the feel with them
on but now have a machine to sharpen and have not cut knuckle since.
I have cut the tip of my boots on different occasions climbing just a nick
no meat but boots look rough sure glad that was all!


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 30, 2007)

*2*

10 years ago I slipped and my saw grabbed my chaps and twisted the chaps around my leg allowing the teeth to settle unto my kneecap. the chaps worked enough to make the injury minor thankfully. I rarely ware chaps in favour of saw pants; much better protection. I also cut part of the tip of my index finger off well one handing a month ago. Hurt but it was not serious enough to prevent me from finishing the tree before coming down. The worst I have seen in person; A friend caught a kick back just under the windpipe cutting a ugly gash down his sternum. Impressive scar to this day


----------



## OilHead (Aug 30, 2007)

Was watchin a show last night on Descovery Ch. Appairently deep sea fishing is the most dangerious job. Being a logger is in 2ed place. Think you know.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Does slipping off tooth while sharpening count



My knuckles look like abstract art, no chance of a hand model job for me.

I did take off the a 1/2 inch chunk of my right thumb pad with a hedge shear ~12 years ago.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 30, 2007)

When I was 15 dinged a fingernail typical bad running idling to fast. No blood just a piece of nail. The only blood was from someone elses broken chain hit me from 25 feet away. Numb wrist for half an hour a gauze pad and i was fine nice scar though.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Does a mitre saw count?



Sure counts as a saw cut. Hurts too and I've got the scar to prove it. There's actually a funny story behind that particular scar.

Knock on wood, I've never been cut with a chainsaw, closest is 1 pair of nicked chaps and 1 nicked boot, both late in the day, tired and lazy.

Also a nice puncture from a handsaw. Ice, pressure, paper towels and duct tape to stop that one, then back up the tree to finish.


----------



## daemon2525 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have cut myself on many things and have scars all over my hands. I make jokes sometimes and have folks try and count them. 

Nothing serious though. For chainsaws I have only cut myself on chains that were not on the saw. 

Unplug your ROUTERS while changing bits!!! I have one that you have to turn the bit to a certain spot to lock the bit so that the wrench will loosen the collet. Well the lock is next to the ON switch. So i am turning the bit with my hand while I accidently turned the thing on. That left a mark.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2007)

I cut the top half of my left thumb off with a mitre saw.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 30, 2007)

#1, long may it continue!

Several Silky bites though, lucky I was wearing gloves last week, got my left index finger twice, drew blood even with gloves!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 31, 2007)

*Chainsaw 101: Always lock both thumbs*

I got a few nicks and a couple stiches over the years and one NASTY cut from a 288xp. It happened while making the last cut on a 24" sumac. I had a firm grip on the side of the handlebar with my right hand, thumb locked, and was dantily working the throttle with my left thumb and index finger. Just as I was finishing the cut the saw kicked back into my right leg, just above the knee. The firm grip I had on the side of the handlebar with my right hand acted as a pivot point as the bar arched around into into my leg. No time to move my leg or grip the saw properly. The saw was at high RPM and the results were instantaneous. I cut through the all the tissue and came up just short of the bone, no major vein damage, luckily. A little lower, I would have hit my knee, a little higher, perhaps the femoral artery. I've been fortunate enough to have recovered from this injury.


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 31, 2007)

Curbside said:


> #2
> 
> I was working late afternoon when the tempertures were way up there and the humidity was even higher. I wasn't thinking properly and grabbed the saw and started it before taking the blade guard off of it. To make thinks worse I didn't lock the chain up and the saw was not set right and it was spinning inside the guard. Instead of turning the saw off I grabbed the chain guard to slide it off the bar. Just at the time the guard flew off and the chain bit me. Another 1/4 of an inch and things could have been real bad. Cut me right across my lower index finger. Even better the customer was standing not 10 feet away. I felt like a total idiot. Amazing how you can do things right most of the time and then one time when not thinking you do eveything wrong.



What amazes me is how you can do everything right most of the time and the one time you dont there's always someone there to witness your mistake. 

Fortunately I have yet to get myself with a chainsaw but I got myself pretty good with a utility knife a couple weeks ago. I was cutting sheetrock with one of those sheetrock T squares, I was in too much of a hurry and had my left pointer finger hanging a little over the edge of the square. Sliced 1/8" or so from the tip to the first knuckle clean off.


----------



## mysawmyrules (Aug 31, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Does slipping off tooth while sharpening count I have permanent
> scar tissue on my right index finger
> I have tried gloves but not for me can not get the feel with them
> on but now have a machine to sharpen and have not cut knuckle since.
> ...




Never thought of that I reached into the back of my truck in the dark and found that I didn't pull the guard all the way on and took it right between the fingers not to mention the sharpening woes so parked saws got me a few times


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Sep 2, 2007)

Never been cut badly just little things from a non moving sharp chain.
I have how ever had a de querviens release surgery and had nerves in my right arm moved a nerve under muscle Usually the use fat but there is not any on my arm they can use lots of muscle and it would onlycuase problems the called it decompression . it hurts a :censored: how much , lot after . but beats not using your arm 
this is from running saws . so theres lots of ways to pay a surgeons when using a saw there is a reason logging is # 2 in most dangerous professions


----------



## squagg (Sep 2, 2007)

I've only cut myself one whilst climbing. The saw wasn't running and was attched to my harness. I slipped and made a grab for a branch that just so happend to have the bar of my saw caught on it and cut my palm.

I also bounced the bar of an 020 of my ground workers head as he walked under the step ladder I was up at the time as I drop started the saw. Left him with a 2 inch scar where his hair wont grow. He wasn't wearing his helmit.


----------



## polingspig (Sep 2, 2007)

I have only cut myself while sharpening the saw on the job. I have nicked the left pants leg at the thigh twice though. Once when I was about 14 helping Dad clear some land, and once about 2 months ago. 14 years between close calls isn't too bad.


----------



## Pitt (Sep 2, 2007)

As a home owner with a chainsaw, this thread really brings you back to earth. Its hard to even think about the very real possibility of hurting maiming or killing yourself or someone in the vicinity of a saw. I have had my girl make cuts on a few small pieces when making logs for the bbq. Although I would love to share my love of all things gas powered with her, I think that idea will stop here.

"I also bounced the bar of an 020 of my ground workers head as he walked under the step ladder I was up at the time as I drop started the saw. Left him with a 2 inch scar where his hair wont grow. He wasn't wearing his helmit"

The guy that took the saw to the top of his head was the kicker! WHEW! Should that not be THE MAIN STORY here? Winning story.


----------



## clearance (Sep 2, 2007)

squagg said:


> I also bounced the bar of an 020 of my ground workers head as he walked under the step ladder I was up at the time as I drop started the saw. Left him with a 2 inch scar where his hair wont grow. He wasn't wearing his helmit.



Thats funny. Me? Yeah, 2 and 4 many times, never got to cut any one else though, oh well, I'm not done yet.


----------



## booboo (Sep 2, 2007)

My entry in the dumb stuff with sharp tools story is the mitre saw incident. My friend had his kitchen re-done and his wife asked me to do the trim because she was afraid he'd hurt himself doing it. So everything was smooth until the very last cut, doing a small piece of baseboard. Naturally, nothing was clamped and the piece kicked the back of my wrist into the blade. It took a moment to bleed, I looked down, saw white and thought ":censored:, I got the :censored: bone". Then it started to bleed, so I walked into the house holding my wrist up high and blood running down my arm and said that I needed to go to the hospital. We wrapped it up and his wife took me to the local walk in clinic. Ironically, they took me ahead of a guy with a chainsaw cut on his leg! 23 stitches later and a tetnus booster later and I was good to go. Amazingly, I got no bone, tendons, nerves, nothing. The white I saw was the layer of fat below the skin. His wife decided that she wasn't going to call my wife until she knew how bad it was. So we're in the car and she calls my dear sweet wife who says "You tell him he can drive his own dumb a*s home". She says "As soon as he finishes the trim"!!!

So what do I do? Go back their house, wipe the blood and meat off the saw and the piece of wood, and hang the last piece of trim. After a beverage, I drove my own dumb a*s home. What's amazing when I think about it is how lucky that cut was to do no real damage. Then I think about all the other lucky breaks that I know of. What about the ones I don't know of?!


----------



## pbtree (Sep 3, 2007)

Right calf - probably needed stitches, but being a macho youth I refused to go. Live and learn...


----------



## ArtB (Sep 4, 2007)

*157 stitches*

Remember the old external roller bars of the early 1970's. Had a Roper 21" saw with such a bar, as sold by Sears. 

After felling a hundred of so 1ft dia alder and a like number of 2 ft DFir clearing the road for our new house, used the saw for trimming some of the logs being used for the house. 

Anyway, cutting top off a post, bar about a foot above head, a piece of that external roller breaks at 2 rivets and off comes the chain, slaps my left hand. 
157 stitches. 

Knocked my glasses off with big chip in them, one cut above eyebrow. 

I returned the bar to Sears customer service with a note that the design was flawed in that fatigue stress at the rivet holes (per opinion of a structral engineer at the local aircraft plant) could and would cause serious injury. 

Anyway, the good news was that 2 days after I returned the bar, an underwriter shows up at my door with a blank check for all medical bills, new saw and bar (non-roller) and news that Sears would not be selling external roller bars anymore.


----------



## Pitt (Sep 4, 2007)

ArtB said:


> Remember the old external roller bars of the early 1970's. Had a Roper 21" saw with such a bar, as sold by Sears.
> 
> After felling a hundred of so 1ft dia alder and a like number of 2 ft DFir clearing the road for our new house, used the saw for trimming some of the logs being used for the house.
> 
> ...




Thats pretty cool. That puts Sears up my latter a few rungs. I know they where open for a lawsuit, yet these days they usually wait for legal papers and a court date before a store will even consider listing to your complaints. Sears practices great service as far as my experiences go. :monkey:


----------



## kevknep (Sep 4, 2007)

Only time I have been cut with a chainsaw has been when it wasn't running. I was done cutting and descending down on my hitch. Saw got caught up in a sappling before I realized it and pushed the saw into my arm as I descended into it. A tooth dug into my forearm and I had to pull it out. Bled pretty good for a little bit but didn't need stitches.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Sep 4, 2007)

Cut me in right hand index finger when I raced an old logger in a limbing competition and was lifting a limb away, he won ,,,,,,,,
and have cut my saw pants right leg when I did a real stupid thing ,,,,
live and learn and


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2007)

Laid my climbing saw on my leg probably ten years ago while in a tree-was slashing grape vines and got a little carried away. 48 stitches.

And about two months ago, had the chain on my 395 break and come back and wrap around my wrist. Nice little slice on my forearm. 7 stitches.

Couple pairs of chaps nicked.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 4, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I cut the top half of my left thumb off with a mitre saw.



Andy, what saw did you do that on? And did it have a functioning guard? And one more........what height was the saw set up? (i.e. on a bench, on the ground? )

Ok, actually it'll be 2 more. 

Did you feel it as it was happening or right after?

FYI, on a tablesaw you feel it right then and there, been there twice.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 4, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> Andy, what saw did you do that on? And did it have a functioning guard? And one more........what height was the saw set up? (i.e. on a bench, on the ground? )
> 
> Ok, actually it'll be 2 more.
> 
> ...




Did it hurt!!!!!     



.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 4, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Did it hurt!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .



YES!  

But it hurts more after.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 4, 2007)

one on the elbow.....

one on the knee.....

and got my thumb with a glance.....

all bloody but the thumb was the scariest.....

bein could have easily cut it off....:jawdrop:


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 4, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> Andy, what saw did you do that on? And did it have a functioning guard? And one more........what height was the saw set up? (i.e. on a bench, on the ground? )
> 
> Ok, actually it'll be 2 more.
> 
> ...



It was a Harbor freight special 10" compund slider.

No, I was too good for that, "I don't need no sinking saftey crap!!!" It went back on as soon as we got home from the hospital and ONLY comes of for blade changes!!

I had it setup on a "workmate" talble, about waist hieght.

I honestly didn't feel a thing!! I watched it fly across the garage and must have gone into instant shock, only thing I can figure! And yes, I squealed and screamed like a little girl!!! (Anybody that says otherwise is liar!!)

I was doing hardwood looring in our house. Bubba was 5 weeks early and I didn't have everything done. Spent two weeks with him in special care.
The following week I started. It was 3am and I was cutting 9 1/2" off of a 48" section of 12" wide flooring (Yes, I remeber the exact dimension!!!) I was holding the short piece down, got half way through the cut and thought "I don't want that long peice to fall and bust up the joiners, I'll cheat my thumb over and hold it down with my thumb until I get it cut!" Well, I loostned the pressure enough that it bound up the blade and it kicked back on me. REALLY DUMB in a lot of ways on my part!!!! Not sure the gaurd would have helped, but sure wouldn't have hurt!!


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 12, 2007)

*knee cap*

4 

I was tied into a large dead cottonwood. When I cut off a large limb, the tree shook enough that another large dead limb 20 or so feet above me broke off and hit me. The impact knocked my 200t into my right kneecap. I looked down at my climbing pants and saw the 3" tear in the fabric and, while I didn't feel any pain at the time, I knew it couldn't have just cut the pants.

Several stitches from the local emergency room and I was back on the job cleaning up. Like an idiot, I tore the stitches right out again! Now I have a nice 3" scar to remind me of what could have been a really nasty injury. And my knee turns to jelly every now and then so, there might have been some light nerve damage. Other than that, no other cuts to speak of in 23 years on the job! 

(Now, ask me about the number of times I've thrown my back out from overlifting logs, B&B trees, sod, landscape block, etc, etc, etc!)...


----------



## flyinghunter (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, was up a big oak clearing some limbs around power lines, a good sized branch above me (nothing I had cut) fell down and hit the saw and pushed it down and to my shin. Only my lightening quick reflexes or sheer luck stopped it from being worse than a few small cuts.


----------



## fastbub (Sep 12, 2007)

Just got the top of my knuckle the other day. I was one handing (which I really rarely do!) branch came down and pushed the bar onto my other hand. I wear Mechanix brand gloves. It went through them (of course) got my knuckle. Just a nick. It filled up my glove with blood though. They were worn out anyway. Time for a new pair!


----------



## masiman (Sep 14, 2007)

1.

I came close when I got my bar to close to my inner thigh limbing up a downed tree. It nicked the edge of my chaps but no clothing or skin. Another inch or two and I would qualify for level 2 or 4.

But I have only been a weekend warrior for 2 years. Give me time to reach the other levels .


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 14, 2007)

*Chainsaw cuts*

Cut the small finger on left hand working Bucking up a downed Cottonwood around 5:30 PM Husky 66 skipped off a small limb and ran up that hole finger Tip to hand most of the way around it. Felt like someone had hit me with a stick on back of that hand. Years later I cut one handed ( just a few small limbs That [email protected]#%# Husky bounced up and came down on the Index finger of the left hand that middle knuckle right into the bone. I thought they would have to finish cutting it off . Some how they got it back on It don't straighten out the way it should but it is there and for the most part works
Hold on with Both Hands, Don't get to tried & Don't cut One Handed


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Sep 14, 2007)

I cut my leg right above my knee. I was up in a tree doing a take-down when the limb I was cutting knocked my saw into my leg. The wound was about two inches long and about 3/4 inch deep. One of my groundmen cut his forearm with an 020T and another groundman cut his leg pretty badly with an 044. This is why my crew always wear full PPE now.


----------



## TreeDivision (Oct 7, 2007)

2

For some reason I stuck my thumb in between the teeth of a gas hedge pruner obviously without the proper gaurds intact, fortunatly with only a good chunk of the top of my thumb removed, grew back like a lizard tail so it couldn't have been too bad. But if I press on it you can almost see how much was lost until it springs back.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 7, 2007)

*Been lucky...*

So far I have never cut myself or anyone with a saw. Even though I try to stay very aware of the possible end results , I know that no one (Especially me) can see it coming 100% of the time. I seriously pray every time I climb into a tree or cut one up on the ground.


----------



## treespec (Oct 9, 2007)

*treespec*

Cut myself 3 x's. Once on left knee cap-no stitches, 2x's on left arm-both from kick back. All from stupidity.


----------



## beaverb01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cut above my left knee while bucking a storm dropped tree on my property. Wasn't wearing chaps. Chain caught a small sappling and was pulled into my leg while I was positioning to make the next cut. Probably could have used a couple of stiches, but I finished cutting then went to the house and wrapped it up instead. Healed up OK.

Beaver


----------



## targe14 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cutted my self reeel goood*

I cut myself while doing a plunge cut on a stump before grinding > I was on one knee and the saw kicked back went right above my knee and wasnt wearing chaps. I needed about 50 stitches some deep I was lucky I didnt hit my knee cap or any ligaments . Now I am veryy attentive if Im gonna make a plunger


----------



## treeguy250 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Not chainsaw, gas hedge trimmers*

It was a small long hedge about the same height as the bucket truck headache rack. So I decided to stand on the truck platform, right by the turret below the headache rack. I was leaning out to get the backside, two hands on the handle...I think I actually wrapped my legs around the ladder to get up top so I could reach further. Anyway, where I went wrong was when I was swinging the trimmer back with my right hand, I needed my left to help stop it from hitting the truck. My left pinky somehow slipped the guard and got bit. Diagonal cut halfway through my nail. There must have been a sliver of skin holding the tip on in the middle. Went to the clinic, got some super glue and asprin and was back on site in a couple hours.
-Jordan


----------



## adkranger (Oct 14, 2007)

Never been bit by a running saw, but they can still git ya when you think they're sleeping......... sharpening w/o gloves, swinging climbing saw on tether, reaching in the dark and catchin' chain.. yup. Been there, bought the T-shirt.

I've had several close calls over the years, particularly in the first couple working professionally. Cut into chaps a few times in thigh area, once or twice in side of calf area. A few nicks in the tip of the sole of my right boot. Most of this stuff seems to happen at the end of the day or when fatiqued or working like a madman to get something done..... I've had the usual handsaw, polesaw bites, including breaking my right big toe while using 6 sections of Jamesons(that hurt like he!!).

Had several friends/co-workers hurt over the years. One of the worst was a friend that received a viscous laceration from lower neck to below the sternum from a kick back. They were felling trees on family property when one tree hung up. He hung the saw up in a topside cut(tree at 45*) and attempted to free it by doing a slashing cut with a second saw. Must've caught the tip, kicked back into his chest.


----------



## nor cal firs (Oct 15, 2007)

John464 said:


> Caught the top of my index finger with a Ms200t that wouldnt stop spinning at idle. Took a flap of skin off and about half my nail.
> 
> 
> did the exact same thing


----------



## Burvol (Oct 15, 2007)

I got a nice one on the top of my corks, and one on chaps ( a stupid move but not serious). Wear chaps!!! They will not prevent all damage, but stop a lot of it.


----------



## rainfly nomad (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeh no never been cut with a saw,but today I did ram my knuckle into a freshly sharpened tooth while sharpening a saw. Not sure if I should get stitches ,I mean I can't see (that)much bone ,,lol. 
Yes I was wearing gloves and it bit right thru em,,arghghh


----------



## atgreene (Oct 21, 2007)

20 years of running saws, several years logging professionally, otherwise just for my own wood.

No blood beyond a cut finger or two while filing chain.

A few nick to some boots, otherwise I've been lucky. Chaps have so far remained intact. I have had some injuries from slips and falls off logs while limbing but nothing requiring a doctor.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 21, 2007)

4 "Testing" out a new saw cutting like a fool .
Younger and inevitably stupid. Leg was in line with bar and came straight down.
Lesson learned.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 22, 2007)

Ground gave way on a steep bank, I had an MS200 in hand but not running. we both tumbled down and the saw ran over my arm. I got a tooth bite in and run along the inside of my elbow (where you normally get tapped for blood). Leaving a 5 stich cut.


----------



## Daz07 (Oct 25, 2007)

In 6 years doing professional climbing and groundwork, never so much as a near miss, but have around 15 decent scars from a silky. I can use chainsaws all day every day but as soon as that little silky saw comes out of its sheath it just wants some of my flesh haha


----------



## arborterra (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't remember how many times or find all the scars. Darn chainsaws are dangerous.


----------



## pftruluck (Oct 26, 2007)

cut my hand 3 weeks ago and severed tendon to index finger take a look


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Omg*

Dude, that is awesome!!! Sucks too, these guys are going to hammer you about being more careful, butttttt, they don't call them accidents because are planned right??? How many stitches? Infection??? I've taken a saw in the face 3 times now, never too bad though... Hope your better quickly bro...


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 26, 2007)

me, the same day I was telling the new guy to put on his chaps that morning, mine was with an 044 with 32" bar, had been bucking up some white pines and had to make a nature run and didn't put my chaps back on I only had 3 cuts to make is what I thought, turned out that I had four, the forth was my thigh on my right leg, 7 stitches inside and 16 staples outside, I was very lucky that I didn't cut any deeper, the new guy looked at me and said "you know, you didn't have to cut your leg as a demonstration as to what can happen" then he kinda giggled and I asked "did you learn anything today" to Wit he replied "yes, don't let you use a saw anymore" me and that kid got along very well after that first day and keep in touch so I guess something good came out of the matter.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 27, 2007)

I have sliced my right hand, left of pinkey finger a fue times while sharpening but that is it.


----------



## adam (Oct 27, 2007)

my left forearm, chainsaw cut from 20 years ago (there's no such a thing like "one hand chainsaw"), the rest from handsaws and brush.


----------



## deevo (Oct 27, 2007)

pftruluck said:


> cut my hand 3 weeks ago and severed tendon to index finger take a look



How did that occur? ie. what were you cutting and with what type of saw?


----------



## WPanhandler (Oct 27, 2007)

approx. 30 years ago I was assisting my brother cutting wood and R forearm was victim of serious kickback. Just clipped skin no tendons,muscle or bone, however the inside of my forearm still has 7 scars that resemble a sharks gills. way to many stitches to count. they [stitches] were still working their way to the surface years later.

I have not yet injured anyone or myself since. I guess teenagers can learn something if the lesson is taught in an appropriate way 

The chaps are on order for the new chainsaw.


----------

